# Missed Menopur now bleeding



## LSF2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stupidly I missed my Menopur dose last night. Left it in one of two treatment bags at the clinic. By the time I realised the clinic was closed. Took my Buserlerin as normal as at that point didn't realise I'd left Menopur at clinic.

Had a sleepless night but then went to clinic first thing this morning and explained. They gave me menopur then so I was effectively 13.5 hours late in having it. They said that tonight to do as normal so Buserlerin and Menopur at 6.30pm. They said not to worry and that it was more important that I hadn't missed the Buserlerin.

Went to the toilet about an hour ago and there was blood on my knickers, not loads but noticeable. I'm due to take equivalent of Pregnyl tomorrow and have EC on Friday.

I'm worried that I'm losing my lining. Have I ruined my treatment cycle by being over 13 hours late with my second to last Menopur dose? I feel so stupid


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know, but I would not think it was anything to do with the bleeding. The menopur contains FSH and that stimulates the follicles to grow. It is the follicles that produce the oestrogen that stabilises the lining and makes it grow. The follicles don't stop producing oestrogen because they were not stimulated to grow bigger. Some people that are becoming over stimulated with too many follicles ''coast'' where they do not take any more drug for several days, but the lining does not break down.


----------



## LSF2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Holly.


----------

